# Spring has sprung.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

speaking of springing.









Giving Thud The-Eye.









Tug.









Frisbee's her new thing.



























Again with springs.









Look! Cooperation!









Not. (sucker!) 

(More)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey!









NOPE.









Hers.









Isn't she supposed to be smart?









Throw it already!









spot the frisbee.









I love this one.









Derp. 

And then, Kylie.

















(she's also supposed to be smart)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Good girl.









Pbbbt.









Happy dog.









Pretty dog.









Look at the sky!









Now all we need are leaves on the trees and the grass to come back to life.

It was so good to have the weather be reasonable. Just... really, really good.

And done. Thanks for looking!


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

So JEALOUS!!! Everything is still snow covered around here . But your dogs are beautiful and look like they had a blast!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Isn't she supposed to be smart?


Part dog...part Frisbee. And Kylie running with the toy hahaha


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Kylie is so, so cute. And I'm pretty jealous of your bare ground! Still knee deep here. Lola has that same bunny, it's a big hit!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Also jealous of your clear ground. It's melting today but still very much snow covered. SO over winter.

As usual dogs look great.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, guys. We're supposed to have rain from Tuesday through to next weekend, but this weekend is gorgeous and temps are supposed to stay in the 50s, so you know. I'll take it. 

And so will the dogs.

We'll be out again tomorrow, taking advantage. Probably Monday, too. I may or may not start something with them but right now I just really, really, need to move. So do they but man I am sick of being stuck inside and dreary weather. Sunshine and warmth and where it's at for me right now. That and MOVING.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

3rd from last of Kylie may be my favorite picture ever of your dogs. She is gorgeous!

Molly needs to teach Hank to actually track and catch the frisbee. My friend was playing disc with him today and he was doing well tugging and going after rollers. Maybe there is hope lol.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

We do have the warm weather now but snow still all over.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> 3rd from last of Kylie may be my favorite picture ever of your dogs. She is gorgeous!
> 
> Molly needs to teach Hank to actually track and catch the frisbee. My friend was playing disc with him today and he was doing well tugging and going after rollers. Maybe there is hope lol.


Kylie is a really beautiful dog, if I do say so myself, and she just keeps getting prettier. Also so, so completely adored and just such a good girl and - Yeah, I can gush.

Molly's only starting to *really* get into the frisbee in the past couple of weeks. Before that it was a cool tug and fetch toy, but she didn't seem to 'get' it as a flying object to be caught. Of course, in the last week or two she's returned to wanting to chase hawks soaring in the air, so I'm sure there's a connection there. (And one of them's way more annoying than the other)

And positive there's A LOT of hope for Hank.



dagwall said:


> We do have the warm weather now but snow still all over.


Yeah, we actually lost our snow before it got very warm, because we got a ton of rain dropped on us. It was gross for a bit, but at least it got rid of all the FREAKING DANGED SNOW. Hopefully it'll be there for you, soon.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Yep, it's coming so says weather app. Staying in the upper 40s lower 50s for the extended forecast and rain coming mid week. So hoping by the end of the week most of the snow will be cleared away.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I am a LITTLE worried about flooding since this is, well, a bridge:










But I think once we have a run of dry weather it'll be okay again pretty fast. Just needs a chance to stop with rain + snow melt combined. 

So, yeah. Things crossed for you.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

I love all of those pictures. Molly and Kylie are just beautiful and fun. But my heart belongs to Thud.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

You guys have spring... we just got more snow T^T

Great pics, as always! Mannn I wish my dog liked playing fetch!


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

beautiful dogs, kylie and molly are both very pretty  i love thud, he might be my favorite (although i am biased I love GSD) he is totally an overgrown puppy, cute and handsome at the same time  very nice photography it looks beautiful where you are, can't say the same for me unfortunately.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Sandakat said:


> I love all of those pictures. Molly and Kylie are just beautiful and fun. But my heart belongs to Thud.


Thud has a collection of hearts. Luckily he's a really sweet dog so he only uses them for good, instead of like. Dark Magic. (Seriously, he's a really great dog. Goofy, but great.)



taquitos said:


> You guys have spring... we just got more snow T^T
> 
> Great pics, as always! Mannn I wish my dog liked playing fetch!


All my sympathy. I'm done with winter. Fortunately it at least looks like its done with me, too. 

I love fetch. It's great. Dog gets exercise, I get to stand still. Also it's fun. Kylie fell off fetch for a while but making her retrieve food got her going again. Well, that and a healthy dose of jealousy. I WISH I could get Jack and Bug to play too, though.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Tyler_X said:


> beautiful dogs, kylie and molly are both very pretty  i love thud, he might be my favorite (although i am biased I love GSD) he is totally an overgrown puppy, cute and handsome at the same time  very nice photography it looks beautiful where you are, can't say the same for me unfortunately.


Thud IS an overgrown puppy. Someday, he'll act like a dog (though probably not look like one). Maybe. 

Thanks!

(We're out today because it's even NICER and 60, but only Kylie and Molly are coming because we need to do some family stuff after, and Jack's still being treated for post-surgical complications, and my uncle's scared of Thud :/)


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

CptJack said:


> Thud IS an overgrown puppy. Someday, he'll act like a dog (though probably not look like one). Maybe.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (We're out today because it's even NICER and 60, but only Kylie and Molly are coming because we need to do some family stuff after, and Jack's still being treated for post-surgical complications, and my uncle's scared of Thud :/)


haha  you're very welcome. so jealous of your weather! Best wishes to jack, hope he makes a speedy recovery! make sure to keep a muzzle on thud near your uncle lolol


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Tyler_X said:


> haha  you're very welcome. so jealous of your weather! Best wishes to jack, hope he makes a speedy recovery! make sure to keep a muzzle on thud near your uncle lolol


I don't think hes afraid Thud will bite, the uncle just has some mental health issues and thud weighs almost as much as he does and is enthusiastic and into touching. Same with Bug, actually, though I forgot to include her in that comment. Though Bug's just enthusiastic and touchy.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay, rest of the weekend before I head out to deal with some family things sans dogs.

Should be about 20 pictures here. Including Kylie playing frisbee (how to make Kylie do anything - show her Molly doing it)































































Anyone want to come play frisbee with Molly? Just. Watch your limbs.









Overshot








More)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kylie is way less threatening when waiting on her throw.


















TAKE OFF.


















That's obviously pieced together from several throws. And she's nowhere NEAR catching it in the air, but. She had fun.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kylie is way less threatening when waiting on her throw.


















TAKE OFF.


















That's obviously pieced together from several throws. And she's nowhere NEAR catching it in the air, but. She had fun.



















And done.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Also these which are accidents but why I'm kinda largely over the 'protect her growth plates at all costs' thing.



















These are both accidental shots - one with my husband who didn't throw the frisbee fast enough (or let go of it fast enough) and the other of her RUNNING UP ME while I flung my arm out of the way. 

There is no keeping her on the ground and I want her rebound on a cue before I end up on my butt.


----------

